# Constrain to Image



## Amy Evans (Dec 23, 2016)

I am an extreme beginner to Lightroom. I am proficient in Photoshop, however the computer that I use at work is limited and Lightroom runs so much faster. 
I am trying to crop photos to a square format to post on a website.  I want the option of adding white space on the edges if I need to in order to not lose any of the image. The items I took pictures of are tall and narrow. I processed about 100 pictures this way last week. When I went to do the same thing with a different set of photos the crop limits me to the image constraints. I have the box unchecked for constrain to image. Any suggestions for other settings that I may have accidentally activated without realizing.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. This is not something that you can use the crop tool for. The image that you are sending to the web is not the original image.  There is no option in LR to 'add canvas' like there is in PSCC.  The image that you send to the web is a derivative image.  If you use the crop tool in LR and export, the JPEG created will only contain the pixels inside the crop window. Remember, you can not "add canvas" in LR

If you want to do something like this in LR you can use the Print module and print to a JPEG file.  This file can contain white space on the margins of the image like a paper print would


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 23, 2016)

If you have Lightroom through the Photography Adobe plan, and so have Photoshop, you can certainly do it there, as Cletus mentioned in passing.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 24, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> If you have Lightroom through the Photography Adobe plan, and so have Photoshop, you can certainly do it there, as Cletus mentioned in passing.


The OP stated that Photoshop was not practical for the computer that was available at work.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 24, 2016)

OK, yes, he said it runs slowly, but yes.  Sorry for the digression.


----------



## dabsond (Dec 25, 2016)

LR/Mogrify 2 - Add Watermarks, Border and Text Annotions to Images Exported by Adobe Lightroom 2

This is a plugin that will allow adding borders.


----------



## CKOPIX (Dec 25, 2016)

You can use the Print module and print to a JPEG.  First set your 1:1 crop in the Dev Module.  Then go to the print module, set output to jpeg vs. a printer.  Set your PPI to 72 or as desired for internet posting.  There are a couple of ways to get a border here, use the margins to bring the image in from the edge or use the stroke function to add a stroke around the image.  Pick the color you want for the stroke and play with the sizing to get it where you want.  Play with it a few times and get the images to present the way you want.


----------

